# 2018.06.20 & 21 - Trovoada na Serra da Carvalha (Arruda dos Vinhos)



## windchill (23 Jun 2018 às 00:14)

Na noite de Quarta/madrugada de Quinta, e após um longo ano em que a trovoada andou ás avessas comigo, finalmente tive a longa noite de luz e som que eu tanto esperava!
Num dos meus spots preferidos, tive a oportunidade de fotografar durante algumas horas a extensa trovoada que se formou no nosso país.
Feitas as contas, os raios fotografados e de qualidade foram 78!! 

Fiz uma selecção de alguns disparos para partilhar com todos vocês, espero que gostem e usufruam!! 



PS: Mal eu sabia que a festa iria continuar ao chegar de madrugada a casa, mas isso fica para outro tópico muito brevemente... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA8gs]
	

2018.06.20 - 220112 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28nJ7Pd]
	

2018.06.20 - 221326 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA84U]
	

2018.06.20 - 222940 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28nJ7BQ]
	

2018.06.20 - 223234 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA7UW]
	

2018.06.20 - 223340 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28nJ7qh]
	

2018.06.20 - 223748 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA7Jq]
	

2018.06.20 - 225348 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25G8vHC]
	

2018.06.20 - 225812 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA7zC]
	

2018.06.20 - 230536 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA7tA]
	

2018.06.20 - 231438 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28nJ6NL]
	

2018.06.20 - 231542 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA7iW]
	

2018.06.20 - 231724 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25G8v6q]
	

2018.06.20 - 231936 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA7b1]
	

2018.06.20 - 232344 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25G8uQq]
	

2018.06.20 - 233608 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA71b]
	

2018.06.20 - 234626 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25G8uy3]
	

2018.06.21 - 000224 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA6Ro]
	

2018.06.21 - 001250 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25G8ujL]
	

2018.06.21 - 002754 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA6Ew]
	

2018.06.21 - 003028 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28nJ5S7]
	

2018.06.21 - 004320 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA6Ao]
	

2018.06.21 - 004854 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28nJ5Nj]
	

2018.06.21 - 005356 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27mA6xN]
	

2018.06.21 - 005544 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2018 às 00:14)

2018.06.21 - 012124 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.21 - 012608 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.21 - 013250 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.21 - 020726 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.21 - 022430 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.21 - 023224 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.21 - 023308 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.21 - 031706 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jun 2018 às 01:12)

Muito bom!! 

Podes dizer como conseguiste tantas fotos brutais, que ISO, abertura e velocidade usaste?


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2018 às 02:44)

Obrigado! 

O ISO foi sempre abaixo de 200, as aberturas e velocidades de obturação eram variáveis consoante o raio e a distancia a que estavam, controlei tudo manualmente.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Jun 2018 às 02:49)

Fotos brutais!


----------



## Cinza (23 Jun 2018 às 08:27)

Muitos parabéns estão fantásticas.


----------



## windchill (25 Jun 2018 às 21:48)

A bomba....


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jun 2018 às 00:05)

Algumas são verdadeiras obras de arte!  
Parabéns, estão magníficas!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jun 2018 às 00:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bom!!
> 
> Podes dizer como conseguiste tantas fotos brutais, que ISO, abertura e velocidade usaste?


Podes verificar no EXIF das fotos, no flickr


----------



## windchill (28 Jun 2018 às 07:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Algumas são verdadeiras obras de arte!
> Parabéns, estão magníficas!


Obrigado @João Pedro


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2018 às 10:46)

Já disseram quase tudo, e os adjectivos para qualificar o teu trabalho são inúmeros! 
Simplesmente brutal, muitos parabéns! Estão sem dúvida fantásticas, obrigado por estas partilhas maravilhosas! Continuação de bons eventos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2018 às 12:33)

Fantásticos registos! Definitivamente dos melhores contributos em termos fotográficos que tivemos no fórum até ao momento! 

Parabéns pelas magníficas capturas, obrigado pela partilha 

PS - Este comentário aplica-se também ao tópico com fotos do dia seguinte.


----------



## windchill (29 Jun 2018 às 14:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já disseram quase tudo, e os adjectivos para qualificar o teu trabalho são inúmeros!
> Simplesmente brutal, muitos parabéns! Estão sem dúvida fantásticas, obrigado por estas partilhas maravilhosas! Continuação de bons eventos


Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho


----------



## windchill (29 Jun 2018 às 14:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fantásticos registos! Definitivamente dos melhores contributos em termos fotográficos que tivemos no fórum até ao momento!
> 
> Parabéns pelas magníficas capturas, obrigado pela partilha
> 
> PS - Este comentário aplica-se também ao tópico com fotos do dia seguinte.


Obrigado @Duarte Sousa 

Venham mais eventos!!!


----------



## windchill (3 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

....entretanto depois de mais uma voltinha pelas fotos que tirei nesta fantástica e saudosa noite, resolvi partilhar aqui no tópico mais estas!! 




2018.06.20 - 215814 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 220350 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 221432 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 224016 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 225606 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 230652 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 230800 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 230826 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 231634 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.06.20 - 232102 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------



## windchill (3 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LE3SoE]
	

2018.06.20 - 232444 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LE3S4S]
	

2018.06.20 - 232528 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LE3RLC]
	

2018.06.20 - 233818 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LE3Rt3]
	

2018.06.20 - 235112 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/262Q5nb]
	

2018.06.21 - 003556 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28MPrfM]
	

2018.06.21 - 003756 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27GkSg5]
	

2018.06.21 - 004758 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28MPqqa]
	

2018.06.21 - 005236 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27GkRVf]
	

2018.06.21 - 020530 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/262Q48C]
	

2018.06.21 - 021024 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27GkRB9]
	

2018.06.21 - 021334 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27GkRr9]
	

2018.06.21 - 021638 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (3 Jul 2018 às 23:16)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LE3Pjo]
	

2018.06.21 - 023204 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27GkRdJ]
	

2018.06.21 - 023952 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LE3NX1]
	

2018.06.21 - 024454 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LE5XCo]
	

2018.06.21 - 031358 (NIKON D7200) [Carvalha] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Venha a próxima.....


----------

